# Bug im Android-Browser



## Newsfeed (15 Februar 2009)

Der Sicherheitsspezialist Charlie Miller hat auf der Hacker-Konferenz ShmooCon 2009 vor einem Bug im Webbrowser des von Google initiierten Mobilbetriebssystems Android gewarnt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

